# bbcodes per button



## Vamp (6. Jan 2004)

Hallo Leute 

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 

ich habe ein Gästebuch installiert, läuft super, allerdings hab ich ein kleines Problem. Keine Buttons für die Textformatierungen (FETT, KURSIV, FARBE usw.) 

Die bbcodes sind im Gästebuch schon fertig eingebaut, funktionieren auch, allerdings muß man diese manuel eingeben, also um einen text fett anzuzeigen muß man per Hand [ b ] text [ /b ] eingeben. 

jetzt hätte ich gerne ein paar Buttons die diese Aufgabe übernehmen. 

Hab schon im Board gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden  

Hoffe von euch kann mir jemand helfen und wie gesagt, ich möchte nur wissen, wie man diese Button erstellt, die funktionen sind schon vorhanden. 

Vielen Dank schon 

VG 
Vamp


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jan 2004)

du machst einfach bei deinem button onclick="writeB()" oder so. dann schreibst du dir ne funktion, die die tags in der textarea einfügt.


----------



## Vamp (6. Jan 2004)

Hi stevg

Sorry, hätte dazu schreiben sollen, das ich der alsolute newbie in sachen java bin  :cry: 

ich weiß leider nicht wie diese funktion aussieht, mir ist aber ne idee gekommen, weiß nur nicht ob das so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle...

ich hab in meinem gästebuch diverse smilies drin, der Quelltext dieser smilies sieht so aus: 


```
<a href="javascript:emoticon('*smilie*')">[img]/websites/gaestebuch/img/smilies/a3.gif[/img]
```

darauf hin wird im Textfeld *smilie* angezeigt und später im GB Eintrag erscheint dann   


Könnte ich jetzt hingehen und den Quelltext einfach zweimal kopieren und verändern das es danach so aussieht??


```
<a href="javascript:emoticon('[b]')">[img]/websites/gaestebuch/img/smilies/button1.gif[/img]
<a href="javascript:emoticon('[/b]')">[img]/websites/gaestebuch/img/smilies/button2.gif[/img]
```

wenn ich das so veränder und dann auf button1 bzw. button2 klicke, sollte ich doch im Textfeld [ b ]  bzw. [ /b ] angezeigt bekommen, oder? 

Könnte das so funktionieren??

Falls das so nicht geht, könntest du mir ein wenig helfen, wie der Quelltext aussehen muß? 

Vielen Dank schon mal

VG
Vamp


----------



## bummerland (6. Jan 2004)

sollte theoretisch gehen. probier es mal so.


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Jan 2004)

die a tag müssen noch mit [/a] geschlossen werden und alle " müssen noch in \" umgeändert werden:
<edit>quatsch - ich meinte </a> nicht [/a]</edit>


```
<a href=\"javascript:emoticon('[b]')\">
 <img src=\"/websites/gaestebuch/img/smilies/button1.gif\" border=\"0\">
 </a>
<a href=\"javascript:emoticon('[/b]')\">
<img src=\"/websites/gaestebuch/img/smilies/button2.gif\" border=\"0\">
</a>
```

@becstift: kannst du nächstes mal wieder unter deinem account posten ?


----------



## Vamp (7. Jan 2004)

Hallo Leute

so wie ich es mirgedacht habe funktioniert es auf jeden fall, aber noch nicht so wirklich das gelbe von Ei 

kennt nicht jemand ein Tutorial das ich mir mal anschauen kann, wo erklärt wird wie man bbcodes in eine seite einbaut?
Mit den Seiten hier am Board konnte ich leider auch nicht viel anfangen.

Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn es so aussehen würde.







Ich hab seit 16.00 Uhr mit verschiedenen Quelltexten rumgespielt und bin fast kein Stück weiter gekommen

für einen Link oder jemanden der zuviel Zeit (auch per ICQ) wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar   

Vielen Dank schon mal.

VG von einem etwas verzweifelten
Vamp


----------

